#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-30
<coolbhavi> jvrbanac, hey
<jvrbanac> coolbhavi, hey
<jvrbanac> good morning
<coolbhavi> jvrbanac, good morning just had a look at the cuckoo alarm package update
<coolbhavi> are you targeting the update to quantal?
<jvrbanac> fantastic! Yes I am. I included a few minor fixes as well.
<coolbhavi> ok I'll upload to quantal then
<coolbhavi> rather than precise
<jvrbanac> Is there a way you could upload it to both
<jvrbanac> ?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, hey
<coolbhavi> yes
<ajmitch> morning
<coolbhavi> have to just make some changelog modifications
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, good morning!
<cwayne> hey coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> cwayne, in which room are you?
<jvrbanac> coolbhavi, if it helps, both the quantal and precise versions are in the Cuckoo PPA. If there is some other change you need for me to make, I can get that done in a few minutes.
<cwayne> coolbhavi: b3 something, how about you
<ajmitch> b3-m4
<coolbhavi> b3-m4
<coolbhavi> jvrbanac, thanks.. I'll have a look
<cwayne> agh, i wanted to go to "App Developer Upload Process Feedback" but im leading another session at that time
<coolbhavi> :)
<jvrbanac> coolbhavi, awesome thanks for your help! Nothing like staying up all night to listen to some of the sessions :)
<coolbhavi> jvrbanac, no mention
<coolbhavi> :)
<ajmitch> cwayne: quick question, where'd you get the github logo from for the lens?
<cwayne> ajmitch: i think google images
<cwayne> ajmitch: shall i find a new one?
 * ajmitch was looking up what logos are available on https://github.com/github/media but they don't have a monochrome one that I could find
<cwayne> ajmitch: yeah, i was just looking there as well
<ajmitch> the most problematic thing with apps to integrate with webservices seems to be licensing of logos, it's a real pain
<cwayne> ajmitch: well, crap
<cwayne> ajmitch: i can replace the item icons with one of those easily enough (although itll look like crap due to transparency not working)
<ajmitch> I don't like it either, I'd rather just use the images you have because they look good :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<cwayne> heh
<cwayne> now the only issue is what i can do for the lens icon
<ajmitch> lens icon can be colour, but it looks out of place :)
<coolbhavi> hehe
<cwayne> yeah
<cwayne> but it also say please don't use github logo for your application's icon
<cwayne> crap
 * cwayne is stuck, not a graphic designer
<ajmitch> sorry :(
<cwayne> ajmitch: not your fault :)
<cwayne> ajmitch: i just put out a call for help on google+, maybe someone following me can make an icon :P
<coolbhavi> yes I thought you got it from the repository and gave it a +1
<coolbhavi> the lens is really cool btw
<ajmitch> we probably haven't always been consistent with checking on logo terms, I don't know what the legalities are for these logos,since it's more trademarks than copyright
<cwayne> coolbhavi: hey, are there any ARB-related sessions tomorrow?  I'd like t get to to go at least one of them :)
<ajmitch> cwayne: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/track/appdev/
<cwayne> ah right, that'd do it
<cwayne> thanks ajmitch
<ajmitch> the 12:00 session is pretty ARB-specific, you could come along
<cwayne> thanks ajmitch
<coolbhavi> jvrbanac, in d/copyright i find a binary line.
<coolbhavi> what does it specify?
<jvrbanac> coolbhavi, hmm not sure, apparently that was put it with the quantal version of quickly using package --extras.
<jvrbanac> looking
<coolbhavi> ok
<cwayne> coolbhavi: can one entry in myapps be published for preicse and quantal?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, yes I guess since its targeting 2 different versions
<coolbhavi> and changing the extras prefix should do it
<jvrbanac> coolbhavi, I haven't found anything that say what that is or why that was put there. You want me to remove it?
<coolbhavi> jvrbanac, I can do that for you and upload it in some time
<jvrbanac> coolbhavi, ok fantastic! Just let me know if you need for me to do anything! Thanks a ton!
<BerndSch> is there someone who could check the lastest comment on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/548/feedback/ and get in contact with me at uds?
<cwayne> ajmitch: check out lp:~cwayne18/ubuntu-app-reviews/unity-lens-github :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-31
<cwayne> hello everyone
<cwayne> 'ello
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-01
<cwayne> hey ajmitch i fixed all my icons :P
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-03
<cwayne> hey everyone
